# Morton Tender Quick ?



## BC Buck (Aug 26, 2019)

I posted this about curing a venison ham. Turned out excellent but red ring was only about 1/2 way through 3.5lb roast. I followed instructions and left in refrigerator for 6 days. Is there a limit on how deep cure will penetrate?
1) Rub 1 TBS Morton tender quick cure per LB of venison round roast.
2) Rub brown sugar over roast.
3) Put in zip lock bag and poor 19 oz crushed pineapple. Squeeze out air and seal bag.
4) Let 3.5 lb roast sit in refrigeration 6 days.
5) Remove from brine, rinse well then smoke at 225 till internal temp reaches 160 .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 26, 2019)

I would say you did not cure it long enough. When doing Canadian bacon I leave it about 12 to 14 days.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2019)

Generally, 7 days per inch of thickness.....


----------



## Mofatguy (Aug 26, 2019)

Straight from Morton's website:

https://www.mortonsalt.com/article/meat-curing-recipes/


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2019)

Morton's does not address thorough meat curing like a roast...  Even using cure#1, if you don't understand how curing works, you can have setbacks...
IMO, Morton's is not a great site for learning how to cure meat.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2019)

BC Buck said:


> I posted this about curing a venison ham. Turned out excellent but red ring was only about 1/2 way through 3.5lb roast. I followed instructions and left in refrigerator for 6 days. Is there a limit on how deep cure will penetrate?
> 1) Rub 1 TBS Morton tender quick cure per LB of venison round roast.
> 2) Rub brown sugar over roast.
> 3) Put in zip lock bag and poor 19 oz crushed pineapple. Squeeze out air and seal bag.
> ...




6 Days was too short for curing Venison.
I go by thickness of the meat for my curing calculating, and I never cure anything for less than 8 days.
Here's some Venison I cured for 10 days:
*Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2*

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 26, 2019)

If you're using A Morton's recipe you have to follow it . Most are not for fully cured meat . So you need to use their cook temps and guide lines . 

If using TQ to cure , then correct amount per pound of whole muscle or ground meat ( the 2 are different ) and days per inch of thickness needs to be followed .


----------



## BC Buck (Aug 27, 2019)

That venison roast was 6" thick. That would be 42 days in refrigerator. I would be afraid to inject some to center of roast.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2019)

BC Buck said:


> That venison roast was 6" thick. That would be 42 days in refrigerator. I would be afraid to inject some to center of roast.



Why are you afraid to inject the roast??  A general rule...  Any hunk of meat over 2-3" thick should be injected...  Insures complete cure and speeds up the process...  I can't find that wording right now or I would post it for you..

Here is a Picnic Ham I injected and smoked..






Here is another...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2019)

If you would like to know how to properly inject and cure meats, I would gladly help you...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2019)

BC Buck said:


> That venison roast was 6" thick. That would be 42 days in refrigerator. I would be afraid to inject some to center of roast.




Like Dave said, I Inject any piece of Meat over 3" thick, but lately the only time I have that, is Beef for cured Dried Beef, so I just cut it down to less than 3".
So I'll take a 5" thick Eye Round, and turn it into 2 Hunks, 2 1/2" Thick each.
Then I don't have to worry about injecting.

Bear


----------



## BC Buck (Aug 27, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If you would like to know how to properly inject and cure meats, I would gladly help you...


Yes, if you could post a link that would be great. I was afraid if injected would have over cured salty spots in center of meat. Like said Mortons instructions are not foolproof. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Aug 27, 2019)

I will send you a PM......


----------

